# PCT for women...



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hi,

what PCT should women do after a cycle, Primo and Test. Ive heard running the 'Pill' helps balance levels back, and Caber to balance any increase in Prolactin?

shes running 1ml Primo with 0.6ml Test-Prop EW.

any help appreciated.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Cruise on 46mg test :huh:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Matt6210 said:


> Cruise on 46mg test :huh:


 lol, her deep breaking voice is getting on my tits now lol

how long can females run Primo for? Might get her to stay on that and ditch Test for 10mg Var?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, her deep breaking voice is getting on my tits now lol
> 
> how long can females run Primo for? Might get her to stay on that and ditch Test for 10mg Var?


 No idea mate, no noting about birds taking juice I'd suggest el chappo might be the best person to ask, post the question on his thread.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow , some high dosages.

Is she competing?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

crikey have to agree with @anna1 thats top end dosage for a woman IMO. is she competing ?

most stick with 10mg of VAR a day is plenty i most cases 50 to 100mg primo but with test thrown in as well seems a bit overkill.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Mayzini said:


> crikey have to agree with @anna1 thats top end dosage for a woman IMO. is she competing ?
> 
> most stick with 10mg of VAR a day is plenty i most cases 50 to 100mg primo but with test thrown in as well seems a bit overkill.


 This one?


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, her deep breaking voice is getting on my tits now lol
> 
> how long can females run Primo for? Might get her to stay on that and ditch Test for 10mg Var?


 IMHO, women can be always on as they do not have to worry with the HPTA, as long as it's closely followed by bimensal or trimensal blood tests to check hormones level, kidney and liver function (including direct and indirect bilirubins) and complete blood count.

In women I'd run any drug (but test) for up to 12 weeks and then keep the gains with low dose test prop (keep the Total T between 70-120ng/dl depending on side effects).

Regarding PCT, believe (IMHO) that it will only be necessary when the period is taking too long to get back on the track. And by too long I'd say more than 90 days.

By the way, my wife is my test lab (I hope this expression makes sense as English is not my native language). She was running drugs for about 12 months (she already did oxymetholone, nandrolone, oxandrolone, transdermal T and boldenone, all of them in the adequate dosage). Then we came to Portugal and she has been inconstantly lifting and not eating clean. Now that we are setting down our routine, perhaps she'll be on again soon.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Wow , some high dosages.
> 
> Is she competing?





Mayzini said:


> crikey have to agree with @anna1 thats top end dosage for a woman IMO. is she competing ?
> 
> most stick with 10mg of VAR a day is plenty i most cases 50 to 100mg primo but with test thrown in as well seems a bit overkill.


 no she isnt competing, just enjoying her training more and more.

yeah the test-prop is a little high, think next time when she uses test prop it'll be 0.2ml EW

Got some var and NPP coming for her next. Heard 2x 25mg jabs of NPP each week with var is female friendly.

been asking around a know a female that uses Test-Base pre-training


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> no she isnt competing, just enjoying her training more and more.
> 
> yeah the test-prop is a little high, think next time when she uses test prop it'll be 0.2ml EW
> 
> ...


 Well depends what your goals are

even that I think is high

I would calculate everything for a woman x10 , so it would be like an equivalent for a guy using 500 mg of npp weekly . Plus the anavar

for someone who's not competing I find it high , but that's just my view

are you comfortable with possible side effects?

I consider starting a bit of primo in April , but will stick to 25-50 mg weekly . Start low and see how I feel after 2-3 weeks

but I'm a chicken when it comes to side effects lol . Have seen nothing disturbing on 10 mg anavar daily so I'll keep at it as well

interested to hear your feedback though


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Well depends what your goals are
> 
> even that I think is high
> 
> ...


 my missus got the usual side effects with enlargement of her clit etc, which she was aware of before she started as she has a degree in Sports for a PE teaching, so did studies on such things at Uni. And tbh it only increased her libido and made sex very intense, bonus!

she got a few more spots on her back, but shes always had spots, but nothing major. A gritty facial scrub cream used when showering worked well, and a trip to the sunbeds now and then dried them out.

she loved being on cycle. We had a female friend whos done cycle before so all of us talking and this and that made my missus more comfortable.

shes itching to get on cycle again. Got her NPP, var and rohm Thermo-Lipd fat burner landing tomorrow. Start next monday when im back from working away.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> my missus got the usual side effects with enlargement of her clit etc, which she was aware of before she started as she has a degree in Sports for a PE teaching, so did studies on such things at Uni. And tbh it only increased her libido and made sex very intense, bonus!
> 
> she got a few more spots on her back, but shes always had spots, but nothing major. A gritty facial scrub cream used when showering worked well, and a trip to the sunbeds now and then dried them out.
> 
> ...


 Don't get me wrong, I love the feeling too lol

I'm just scared of side effects

so if you care to update once you get the chance it would be lovely

I have had no serious side effects from anavar so far , apart from crazy back pumps and I don't seem to be able to walk anymore haha

shins are on fire after a couple of minutes of quick walking

I find warm ups and good hydration helps though


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the feeling too lol
> 
> I'm just scared of side effects
> 
> ...


 yeah i'll let you know how she gets on. Will include it in my journal too :thumb


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah i'll let you know how she gets on. Will include it in my journal too :thumb


 i wish you all the best, check out trained by JP website and app, its a members site, but jordan is open about use and corinne his partner is also open about her use and there is useful information in there for any women thinking about using.

I think the amounts your mrs is taking is on the high side for non competitor but each to their own, most of us men are doing exactly the same I know I am !.

wish you both all the best


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

Mayzini said:


> crikey have to agree with @anna1 thats top end dosage for a woman IMO. is she competing ?


 My wife has done legaly manipulated transdermal testosterone 10mg/daily (with 50% absorption which means a 5mg dose every day). This dosage has pushed her total T to about 110ng/dl which is a safe dosage for her.

The problem I see with UGLs is we can never rest assured of it's concentration, so, for example, test prop 10mg every other day could not be a proper dose if the UGL T prop is underdosed. The best scenario, IMHO, would be dosing total T by running blood tests.

Adding oxandrolone along with T maximize the T effects and side effects, as oxandrolone (var) lowers SHBG down, so there's even more free T available. So when using both concomitantly, I'd be careful with the T dose.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DavidPT said:


> My wife has done legaly manipulated transdermal testosterone 10mg/daily (with 50% absorption which means a 5mg dose every day). This dosage has pushed her total T to about 110ng/dl which is a safe dosage for her.
> 
> The problem I see with UGLs is we can never rest assured of it's concentration, so, for example, test prop 10mg every other day could not be a proper dose if the UGL T prop is underdosed. The best scenario, IMHO, would be dosing total T by running blood tests.
> 
> Adding oxandrolone along with T maximize the T effects and side effects, as oxandrolone (var) lowers SHBG down, so there's even more free T available. So when using both concomitantly, I'd be careful with the T dose.


 What do you mean legally manipulated testosterone?

agreed on ugl dosage risks , might not be always obvious to men but for women is much riskier


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

anna1 said:


> What do you mean legally manipulated testosterone?


 Sorry for that. I still need to learn how to properly express myself. I meant my wife had a prescription and we went to a pharmacy/durgstore that makes tailored meds, and in portuguese we name it 'meds manipulation". It was.like that with oxandrolone, nandrolone, oxymetholone and testosterone.



anna1 said:


> agreed on ugl dosage risks , might not be always obvious to men but for women is much riskier


 Yep, this is why immediate blood tests are important as you start using UGL gear. There was a time we bought a vial of tren e + a vial of boldenone... It happened that both of the vials contained T, and it was NOT underdosed. After the second shot (dirt week) sides showed off and my wife rapidly went to a lab to run a total T dosage. Her total T was over 1200ng/dl. This is what I get with 250mg/week of pharma grade T mix (Durateston by Schering Plough bought at a drugstore with prescription).

So dosing is a very delicate issue to women.


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

Clubber Lang said:


> Ive heard running the 'Pill' helps balance levels back


 I forgot this part. By the "pill" you mean birth control pills as "the day after pill"?

If this is what you meant, those pills (specially the day after) are a bomb of estrogens and, besides it helps to store localized fat, it increases SHBG levels up to the sky, thus there isn't going to be free T to do its job. I could see some reasonability in taking the pill (and it's only a guess) if your wife had taken a massive dose of a long half-life estered T, so she would need to hold free T down a bit to (try) soften the sides.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

DavidPT said:


> My wife has done legaly manipulated transdermal testosterone 10mg/daily (with 50% absorption which means a 5mg dose every day). This dosage has pushed her total T to about 110ng/dl which is a safe dosage for her.
> 
> The problem I see with UGLs is we can never rest assured of it's concentration, so, for example, test prop 10mg every other day could not be a proper dose if the UGL T prop is underdosed. The best scenario, IMHO, would be dosing total T by running blood tests.
> 
> Adding oxandrolone along with T maximize the T effects and side effects, as oxandrolone (var) lowers SHBG down, so there's even more free T available. So when using both concomitantly, I'd be careful with the T dose.


 good info, thanks

this time she'll be using 50mg NPP ew with 10mg Var everyday, all by Neuro Pharma. Giving her 1ml of Rohm's Thermo-Lipd Stack ED too. See what happens.

another female friend of ours is going to do the same cycle, so be interesting to see how they both get on, as both slightly different body types



DavidPT said:


> I forgot this part. By the "pill" you mean birth control pills as "the day after pill"?
> 
> If this is what you meant, those pills (specially the day after) are a bomb of estrogens and, besides it helps to store localized fat, it increases SHBG levels up to the sky, thus there isn't going to be free T to do its job. I could see some reasonability in taking the pill (and it's only a guess) if your wife had taken a massive dose of a long half-life estered T, so she would need to hold free T down a bit to (try) soften the sides.


 yeah the birth control Pill, was just something i heard from a friend, but have found out it doesnt count at PCT. Found out women dont really need PCT due do theyre own production of estrogen, as theyre females. Different for males post cycle.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

missus and her female friend started cycles together on Monday, 50mg NPP EW with 10mg Var ED. See what happens.

not sure missus has timed it right as shes not been feeling well this week, stomachs off a little, not being sick or anything but just unsettled. Still been training but not 100% yet.

let you know how they get on.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> missus and her female friend started cycles together on Monday, 50mg NPP EW with 10mg Var ED. See what happens.
> 
> not sure missus has timed it right as shes not been feeling well this week, stomachs off a little, not being sick or anything but just unsettled. Still been training but not 100% yet.
> 
> let you know how they get on.


 Tempted to start the exact same

will wait for their first weeks' feedback though lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Tempted to start the exact same
> 
> will wait for their first weeks' feedback though lol


 lol, early days yet, theyre just finishing week 1.

other lady got some PIP from her 1st jab, but she said it hurt soon as the pin touched her skin, so sounds more like the jab then the med. My missus has no PIP, well shes not mentioned anything.

missus is buzzin from the 1ml rohm Thermo-lipd shes taking every morning 20mins before food. Gets her day going pmsl.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Clubber Lang said:


> missus and her female friend started cycles together on Monday, 50mg NPP EW with 10mg Var ED. See what happens.
> 
> not sure missus has timed it right as shes not been feeling well this week, stomachs off a little, not being sick or anything but just unsettled. Still been training but not 100% yet.
> 
> let you know how they get on.


 Update pic


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, early days yet, theyre just finishing week 1.
> 
> other lady got some PIP from her 1st jab, but she said it hurt soon as the pin touched her skin, so sounds more like the jab then the med. My missus has no PIP, well shes not mentioned anything.
> 
> missus is buzzin from the 1ml rohm Thermo-lipd shes taking every morning 20mins before food. Gets her day going pmsl.


 Lol

only thing that has been stopping me is that I can't jab myself

might break up the dose and use insulin syringes


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Matt6210 said:


> Update pic
> 
> View attachment 170233


 ^^ you know you would  lol



anna1 said:


> Lol
> 
> only thing that has been stopping me is that I can't jab myself
> 
> might break up the dose and use insulin syringes


 yeah theyre using 1ml insulin syringes with 1" orange. Bought them both the 1ml Dead Space syringes so the dose is far more accurate. I jab the missus every Monday and Thursday, takes seconds.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> ^^ you know you would  lol
> 
> yeah theyre using 1ml insulin syringes with 1" orange. Bought them both the 1ml Dead Space syringes so the dose is far more accurate. I jab the missus every Monday and Thursday, takes seconds.


 I phrased it wrong

wonder if I could pin it the way I do with growth . Would be so much more tolerable for me


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anna1 said:


> I phrased it wrong
> 
> wonder if I could pin it the way I do with growth . Would be so much more tolerable for me


 Sub Q? You do you mean IM with a tiny 0.5" pin?

TBH you dont really feel a 1" orange, and only jab tiny amounts. Takes longer to set up then jab


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> Sub Q? You do you mean IM with a tiny 0.5" pin?
> 
> TBH you dont really feel a 1" orange, and only jab tiny amounts. Takes longer to set up then jab


 Yes , sub Q I'm comfortable with that

such a small amount should be absorbed fairly easily

damn I'm itching to try it now

I have something semi expired lying around lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Yes , sub Q I'm comfortable with that
> 
> such a small amount should be absorbed fairly easily
> 
> ...


 unsure about jabbing oils Sub-Q. Again, so easy to pin it.

lol, ive found left over bits before and jabbed. Mostly when ive not trained for a while due to work load and think im shrinking lol


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

If your man enough to use then your man enough to jab ? 

@anna1 @Clubber Lang


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

thecoms said:


> If your man enough to use then your man enough to jab ?
> 
> @anna1 @Clubber Lang


 Can only handle slin pins so far

I guess I'm a p"ssy


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Personally I'd stick with the micro fine + slin pins. Always IM too as sub-q will likely give irritation if not immediately, then over time.

My partner has cycled for many years which I monitor. My advice is once the voice deepens it's time for a break or reduce dose. It can be irreversible.

Low dose test will likely have much more pronounced masculine side effects. There is also no need to be stacking primo and test together for a non-competing trainer but that's entirely your own personal choice.

100mg primo per week is a high dose. My partner begins cycle on 50mg pw and gains extremely well from that. Upping to 75mg towards the end of the cycle. She also carries a lot more muscle than most females who train.

PCT has never been required as the menstruations return to normal after 8 - 12 weeks.

Regular blood work is recommended as are decent length breaks. You can do 6 months on 6 off sides depending.

The enlarged clit and sex drive are bonuses but just closely watch for fascial hair growth as this can be persistent once started and may not subside fully once off. No woman likes that!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

thecoms said:


> If your man enough to use then your man enough to jab ?
> 
> @anna1 @Clubber Lang


 you sayin my missus is a man?! lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DC1 said:


> Personally I'd stick with the micro fine + slin pins. Always IM too as sub-q will likely give irritation if not immediately, then over time.
> 
> My partner has cycled for many years which I monitor. My advice is once the voice deepens it's time for a break or reduce dose. It can be irreversible.
> 
> ...


 How long does she run primo for ?

I'm only just going to start week 2 now but already feeling it

was thinking 50mg pw for a max of 8 weeks unless there's any undesirable effects


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

anna1 said:


> How long does she run primo for ?
> 
> I'm only just going to start week 2 now but already feeling it
> 
> was thinking 50mg pw for a max of 8 weeks unless there's any undesirable effects


 It varies depending on her goals. I would say 12 - 16 weeks is the average time but she is currently around the 6 month mark on her current cycle but about to come off.

8 - 12 weeks will be fine for you on a first time basis. If you need any advice just let me know as I've worked with various women for a number of years now whilst cycling.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DC1 said:


> It varies depending on her goals. I would say 12 - 16 weeks is the average time but she is currently around the 6 month mark on her current cycle but about to come off.
> 
> 8 - 12 weeks will be fine for you on a first time basis. If you need any advice just let me know as I've worked with various women for a number of years now whilst cycling.


 Thank you , might drag it on to 12 weeks then if there are no severe side effects


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Thank you , might drag it on to 12 weeks then if there are no severe side effects


 Just try and keep the sensible head on. I find once you get a cycle or 2 under your belt you tend to want to do longer and longer with more and more stuff.

Same with men too.

You can make big changes to your physique with just 10mg Anavar per day or 50mg Primo if you training and diet are spot on.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DC1 said:


> Just try and keep the sensible head on. I find once you get a cycle or 2 under your belt you tend to want to do longer and longer with more and more stuff.
> 
> Same with men too.
> 
> You can make big changes to your physique with just 10mg Anavar per day or 50mg Primo if you training and diet are spot on.


 Yes , I know I'll be tempted to run longer cycles in the future. I love the feeling lol

only thought of using primo as a tool to conserve a bit of muscle and strength since I plan to start dieting

anavar feels great but takes too long to kick in . I 'd say towards the end of week 3 . Have only stuck to 10 mg . Upped it to 20 for 5 days but had to drop it back down . Gave me anxiety and mild headaches

primo I split the dosage in two ( 25 mg Mondays , 25 Thursdays )

absolutely no problems so far


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Yes , I know I'll be tempted to run longer cycles in the future. I love the feeling lol
> 
> only thought of using primo as a tool to conserve a bit of muscle and strength since I plan to start dieting
> 
> ...


 Good stuff.


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

anna1 said:


> takes too long to kick in


 It takes about 4 Half Lives to reach the CssMax, which means 32 to 40 hours if administered 8/8h.

Notwithstanding, if taken once a day, then the CSS wouldn't be as high as it could and effects could be mitigated, and also, the blood level spikes could not be well handled by the user (mood variation as a side effect, for example).



DC1 said:


> You can do 6 months on 6 off sides depending.


 I've seen many girls continuously on as some sort of Blast and Cruise. The "protocol" (I don't like the word protocol very much) would mostly be 90 days of some drug of preference (nandrolone, boldenone, oxandrolone, methenolone, and so on) followed by a "Cruise" period, taking enough T to keep total T blood levels in between 70ng/dl and 110ng/dl (depending on sides).

And, as perfectly mentioned by yourself, always, always and always followed by routine blood tests (to check, at least, hemogram, hormones, liver (including direct and indirect bilirrubines) and kidneys functions, lipidic profile).


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DavidPT said:


> It takes about 4 Half Lives to reach the CssMax, which means 32 to 40 hours if administered 8/8h.
> 
> Notwithstanding, if taken once a day, then the CSS wouldn't be as high as it could and effects could be mitigated, and also, the blood level spikes could not be well handled by the user (mood variation as a side effect, for example).


 I meant more like I feel the full effects from anavar after the end of week 3 usually, mostly strength wise

I have read before that users split the anavar dose in the day but I never bothered to tell you the truth , I 'll start and see if I notice any difference.

thank you for the imput


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

anna1 said:


> I meant more like I feel the full effects from anavar after the end of week 3 usually, mostly strength wise


 Most drugs are like that.



> I have read before that users split the anavar dose in the day but I never bothered to tell you the truth , I 'll start and see if I notice any difference.
> 
> thank you for the imput


 If your oxandrolone is not in capsules, than you should split it and take half pill 12/12h.

Also, reinforcing what @DC1 properly said, there is no need to take more than 10mg/day of oxandrolone. Proper dieting and exercising are 100% of the results. Drugs will only improve your gains to 120% (+20%). (I hope what I just said makes any sense...lol).

There is no amount of drug that will be effective without proper dieting and exercising.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DavidPT said:


> Most drugs are like that.
> 
> If your oxandrolone is not in capsules, than you should split it and take half pill 12/12h.
> 
> ...


 Yes , it makes perfect sense

I understand. Only using a cycle for a boost . Not relying on it

thank you


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Yes , it makes perfect sense
> 
> I understand. Only using a cycle for a boost . Not relying on it
> 
> thank you


 Listen to him Anna something tells me he's a PT so must know his stuff.


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

anna1 said:


> Yes , it makes perfect sense
> 
> I understand. Only using a cycle for a boost . Not relying on it
> 
> thank you


 Well, you can rely on it if you want to keep a supraphysiological body shape... Lol. But, still followed by proper dieting and exercising.

In Brazil it is very common doctors that prescribe gestrinone implants year-round either for birth control and aesthetic purposes . By the way, gestrinone's chemical structure is sooo close to trenbolone chemical structure. Almost identical.

Also, as I said before, there are also doctors that prescribe enough exogenous T to keep total T blood levels up to 110ng/do (considered a "safe" dosage by the literature).


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Listen to him Anna something tells me he's a PT so must know his stuff.


 Wonder what gave it away lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DavidPT said:


> Well, you can rely on it if you want to keep a supraphysiological body shape... Lol. But, still followed by proper dieting and exercising.
> 
> In Brazil it is very common doctors that prescribe gestrinone implants year-round either for birth control and aesthetic purposes . By the way, gestrinone's chemical structure is sooo close to trenbolone chemical structure. Almost identical.
> 
> Also, as I said before, there are also doctors that prescribe enough exogenous T to keep total T blood levels up to 110ng/do (considered a "safe" dosage by the literature).


 Well had never heard of gestrinone being used for aesthetics

I will look into it


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

Matt6210 said:


> Listen to him Anna something tells me he's a PT so must know his stuff.


 Sorry pal, in this case PT stands for Portugal... I'm a Brazilian lawyer (that moved to Portugal), and hormones, bodybuilding and anti-aging stuff are my hobbies, so i like to read things about it, specially cientific articles. I also moderate a Brazilian BB forum. Oh, my wife is my lab =]


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

anna1 said:


> Well had never heard of gestrinone being used for aesthetics


 And you won't. In Brazil the usage of hormones for aesthetic matters is forbidden, nevertheless, doctors prescribe it under any other excuse (gestrinone's = birth control or POS treatment) and no regulatory body cares.

My wife has already taken nandrolone, oxandrolone and oximetholone, all duly prescribed by a sports doctor and taylor made at a lab (In Brazil there are tons of labs that tailor meds - down there it's called "manipulating pharmacy" on a literal word by word translation basis.)


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

DavidPT said:


> Sorry pal, in this case PT stands for Portugal... I'm a Brazilian lawyer (that moved to Portugal), and hormones, bodybuilding and anti-aging stuff are my hobbies, so i like to read things about it, specially cientific articles. I also moderate a Brazilian BB forum. Oh, my wife is my lab =]


 Welcome brother, sounds like your input on here will be appreciated.


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

Matt6210 said:


> Welcome brother, sounds like your input on here will be appreciated.


 Thanks. I hope I can exchange some experience and learn with you guys.

As English is not my native language, please tell me in case I write (or have already written) something that doesn't make sense or isn't understandable.


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ps. I'll change my username as the PT part of it does also stand for personal trainer :huh:


----------

